# Any Idea?



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 14, 2017)

What was originally in this neat looking bottle? Olive oil, extract, some other cooking ingredient? Looks similar to a Christmas tree to me.  - Thanks - James


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 14, 2017)

Wild A-- guess?    Lemon or Lime juice.

Jim G


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 14, 2017)

Maybe some type of sauce?  The lip looks vaguely like what you'd see on a ketchup bottle.  Not much space for a label though.  Could be shampoo as well, possibly.  Shampoo used to come in glass bottles (imagine if you dropped one of those in the shower!)


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 26, 2017)

I would say condiment . oil or hot souse . what the rope signifies is any ones guess.


----------



## jarhead67 (Jan 25, 2018)

Oyster or clam sauce? Looks nautical and "shellish". Too bad no patent number.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 25, 2018)

Maybe it's a Christmas tree Ornament?


----------

